# SFW RP (fetishes are welcome though)



## BartBojarski (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi there! I'm looking for some partners to do a SFW RP - anyway, I'm ok with fetishes like paws or big bellies. I'd like it to not be too chaotic, so better don't start the RP with your character just saying "Hi!" to mine. I also have many characters:
Bart - an eccentric and friendly green wolf, my main character
Yuuto - a gentle and clever blue dragon, Bart's big adopted brother
Lee - a cocky and snarky green lizard
Janusz - a kind and witty white eagle
Courtney - a tomboyish and fun-loving crocodile girl
Bobby - an insane canary with a strong foot fetish
Malik - the king of Tokagens, an extraterrestrial reptilian species. Dominant but goofy
Karter - a sweet and friendly Kremling (from the Donkey Kong series)
Koopster - a cute and happy Koopa (from the Mario series)

If anyone's interested, let me know


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Feb 3, 2017)

Gonna send you a PM. I find that easier for one on one RP's
:3


----------



## BartBojarski (Feb 11, 2017)

Still looking for some more people ^^


----------



## Huffy (Feb 12, 2017)

Would DOING a safe vore and full-tour vore RP with me being the prey?


----------



## ZacAttackk (Feb 12, 2017)

But fetish implies sexual stuff which isn't SFW


----------



## BartBojarski (Feb 12, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Would DOING a safe vore and full-tour vore RP with me being the prey?


Well, sure ^^


----------



## Huffy (Feb 12, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Well, sure ^^


Ohh thank you!!! (Is this in the main website notes?)


----------



## Huffy (Feb 12, 2017)

ZacAttackk said:


> But fetish implies sexual stuff which isn't SFW


It kind of depends...


----------



## BartBojarski (Feb 12, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Ohh thank you!!! (Is this in the main website notes?)


Well, I prefer communicators like Skype, Telegram or Discord


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Sadly I don't have any of those...


BartBojarski said:


> Well, I prefer communicators like Skype, Telegram or Discord


----------



## BartBojarski (Feb 13, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Haha those paws though....


What do you mean?


----------



## Ratts Squeaker (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey, you still looking for people???


----------

